# Question about ADG



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

I have two sets of twins. Both sets are nubian and boer cross and all kids share the same father. The first set of twins were 5wks old yesterday and they are both averaging a gain of .5lbs/day. The second set of twins are 2wks old today and the buck is averaging a gain of.67lbs/day and the doeling is averaging .6lbs/day. As these are my first goats I would like to know what you think about these gains? Are they normal/average for what you would expect? I am guessing that the second set of twins is pretty good. I have been very pleased with all of them, but being fairly new to this wanted to see what you all think.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

That is great. I like my kids to be gaining over half a pound a day. Most of our kids average around .5-.6, and I have a few good mommas that their kids average over .7. 
Thats not to say that lower than that is not acceptable either. I have one set of twins that were averageing between .4 and .45 if I remember correctly, and they were both well over 80 pounds at 4 months old.


----------

